# incrociare le braccia... e il contrario?



## brogi

Ciao a tutti!
Mi rivolgo a voi per cercare di sciogliere un dubbio che ormai mi tormenta da un po'. 
Esiste un verbo per indicare l'azione contraria a "incrociare le braccia" (nel senso di avere le braccia conserte)?
Ho pensato a _disincrociare_, ma mi suona decisamente male... 
Avete qualche idea migliore?


----------



## stella_maris_74

_Scrociare _le braccia? 
Teoricamente "scrociare" e un termine marinaresco, ma in questo link:

http://www.treccani.it/magazine/lingua_italiana/domande_e_risposte/lessico/lessico_178.html

leggo:



> Il _Grande dizionario dell’italiano dell’uso_ di Tullio De Mauro, oltre al significato d’ambito marinaresco, dà quello di «togliere da una posizione incrociata: _s. le gambe_, _le braccia_».



Chissà se esiste qualcosa di meglio


----------



## Sempervirens

brogi said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Mi rivolgo a voi per cercare di sciogliere un dubbio che ormai mi tormenta da un po'.
> Esiste un verbo per indicare l'azione contraria a "incrociare le braccia" (nel senso di avere le braccia conserte)?
> Ho pensato a _disincrociare_, ma mi suona decisamente male...
> Avete qualche idea migliore?



Ciao! Per passare dalla terminologia marinaresca ad una più consone potremmo usare l'espressione "a braccia conserte"(incrociate sul petto,e non incrociate sopra la testa o che so io). Per l'espressione opposta penso si debba usare "a braccia sconserte". Il verbo apposito manca,credo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Per caso, non andrebbe "disgiungere le braccia" (come contrario di "incrociare le braccia")?


----------



## Sempervirens

matoupaschat said:


> Per caso, non andrebbe "disgiungere le braccia" (come contrario di "incrociare le braccia")?



Ciao matou!  Disgiungere,personalmente, lo vedo come opposto a congiungere. L'idea di congiungere,e di disgiungere, le braccia o le mani porta a farmi pensare a due parti del corpo che hanno contatto per le estremità o per un lato,escludendo a priori configurazioni assonometriche. 
Ma forse è soltanto il mio modo di vedere questo verbo. Sentiamo il parere degli altri!


----------



## longplay

Provo: "sciolse le braccia che aveva tenuto per lungo tempo incrociate (conserte?)" .Ciao. Oppure "slacciare le braccia incrociate" ?


----------



## sveva_piccola

Mah io userei cmq disgiungere... è meno preciso ma suona notevolmente meglio di scorciare che tra l'altro non figura nel dizionario dei contrari ed io francamente non l'ho MAI sentito.


----------



## longplay

sveva_piccola said:


> Mah io userei cmq disgiungere... è meno preciso ma suona notevolmente meglio di scorciare che tra l'altro non figura nel dizionario dei contrari ed io francamente non l'ho MAI sentito.



Brava ! Suggerirei anche "schiudere". Ciao.


----------



## sveva_piccola

Grazie longplay


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

A me viene in mente "disintrecciare" ... e non è bellissimo


----------



## Sempervirens

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> A me viene in mente "disintrecciare" ... e non è bellissimo



Ciao! Secondo me è perfetto! Con lode!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Semp! Grazie mille!


----------



## Blackman

Per le braccia non vedo soluzione migliore, ma per le gambe direi sempre _scavallare, _anche perché mi sembra difficile _incrociare _le gambe...


stella_maris_74 said:


> _Scrociare _le braccia?
> Teoricamente "scrociare" e un termine marinaresco, ma in questo link:
> 
> http://www.treccani.it/magazine/lingua_italiana/domande_e_risposte/lessico/lessico_178.html
> 
> leggo:
> 
> 
> 
> Chissà se esiste qualcosa di meglio


----------



## violapais

longplay said:


> Brava ! Suggerirei anche "schiudere". Ciao.



"Schiudere" mi sa di qualcosa che si apre, come un fiore o un uovo.  
Ho cercato su un dizionario bilingue per fare una prova (visto che quelli italiani non aiutano) e mi dice "distendere", io però non sono molto d'accordo. Fossero gambe, forse... ma le braccia?!?


----------



## longplay

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! Secondo me è perfetto! Con lode!


Buono, ma temo che sia un "neologismo" strambo (specialmente per i più puristi) (scusa, Anja). E' simile a "disciogliere" (non-neologismo). Ciao.
"Schiudere" : non hai mai trovato "schiudendo le labbra" o "schiudendo (allargando, stendendo) le braccia"? Il problema è sapere come stavano prima...le braccia : conserte, 
incrociate, pendenti sui fianchi ecc. . Ciao.

PS Rileggendo il link proposto da Stella Maris,direi che "scrociando" va bene.Attenti però all'uso romanesco: è un misto fra "incrociare", "andare a sbattere" e "evitare per un
pelo", secondo contesto e circostanze. Mi verrebbe in mente anche "liberare le braccia"; "liberando le braccia, tenute incrociate fino a quel momento, urlò....(?)". Boh !!?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, LP  

Non devi scusarti!  
Di fatto, "disintrecciare" è l'unica variante che mi è venuta in mente immaginando un contesto ("disintrecciò le braccia, lasciandole scivolare/abbandonandole lungo i fianchi"), ma sono convinta che "scrociare", benché a me sconosciuto, sia il termine corretto. 
Credo che Brogi non abbia un vero e proprio contesto, pare più una sua curiosità: vediamo cosa dice.


----------

